# Looks like my "Quest" is over :)



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay! Just ..... YAY! ^_^


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

how exciting!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay!! So exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

And then comes the "name game"  Always one of my favorites!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

And MPS strikes again!! LOL! Congrats on your new puppy! I love the name game!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> And MPS strikes again!! !


Seems to be a epidemic around here LOL....Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. I can't wait to find out more about her.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Seems to be a epidemic around here LOL....Congrats on your new girl!


Haha, Looks like you are quite infected  I dont think I will catch up with you


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That sounds so Exciting! Yikes, the waiting is going to kill you for 3 days! Please post pictures soon of your new little girl!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am such a baby!!! I dont wait well LOL! I can tell you she is adorable


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

DETAILS! I am impatient.
want to know allll about her.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Faerie, I dont want to say much until I talk to the breeder  If it is ok I will post pictures.You are as bad as I am!!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> Haha, Looks like you are quite infected  I dont think I will catch up with you


LOL,quit incurable I'm afraid I do seem to have it under control at the moment or should I say they have me under control :becky:


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

With 3 dogs and 3 little horses I think I am set for quite some time.. only the chicken population can fluctuate.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

congrats and can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see..I can hardly wait to my new little one comes home..he is only 3 weeks old (tomorrow) and I already miss him when I can't see him..LOL


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> Faerie, I dont want to say much until I talk to the breeder  If it is ok I will post pictures.You are as bad as I am!!!


tell her there will be a mutiny at the poodle forum. or at least one ticked off fae. 

want. details. (i'm living vicariously through you)


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh the waiting is killing me!!!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

faerie said:


> DETAILS! I am impatient.
> want to know allll about her.


Ditto! How exciting for you! Can't wait!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll give you a dollar per pic!!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Here she is...4 months old and a totally different color than I had even considered. Thinking of names...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG - she's GORGEOUS!! I LOVE silvers! I'm not very good with names, but I can't wait to watch "what's her name" grow up! Congratulations!

Barb


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Want!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

CUTE! Congratulations.


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, what a beauty!!! How about Silvie for her gorgeous silver color???

Where is she from????


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

She is sooo beautiful! I love the sliver pups!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

She is from Kameo in Oregon, Lori Maxwell. These are her parents:

Sire, CH. Kallista Kameo Kinetic Khrome (Khelek) and the dam is, CH. Kameo Silver Sails On High


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! She is beautiful!!! I'll think of some names...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh she's beautiful Sherry!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hoolie will have such fun...what could be more exciting! She is soooooo pretty....Just the perfect age!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LOVE SILVERS!!! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

The hardest thing for me is remembering she is a Mini. Hoolie was 4 months old when i got him and I keep thinking this puppy will be that size!!!


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh wow! How pretty! Congrats! Where's a little jealous smiley?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, my! No wonder you have been experiencing meltdown!! That little lovely could melt anyone's heart! Congratulations on your new addition!
_


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

congrats! yay for MPS. :nod:


----------

